# The COVID-19 is starting to spread: do you folks expect this to impact your lifestyle?



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Right now it is mostly in the cities to the west, but, illnesses spread and I expect it to reach the rest of the USA in a couple-three months. How do you expect it to impact your lives? Will you still be going out and having fun? Still be dating? 

I tell you, as a person with a deliberately suppressed immune system, I do believe that I will mostly be staying HOME! But then I am in a high-risk catagory: younger people often have light cases and do not get terribly ill.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I stay close to home most of the time so not much will change for me.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

If we had adequate tests, there would be in excess of 1000 cases in US right now. We can expect that number to double about every 6 days. I think you are being way to optimistic about 3 months. Probably 3 weeks is closer. And by the time they announce a case in your area, the person would have been spreading the disease for at least 2 weeks.

I have a urology appointment this week that I decided I'm going to cancel. There were a lot of sick people in the waiting room the last time I was there. This was just a follow up and no problem, plenty of meds, so the risk isn't worth it. I will probably also cancel my cardiologist appointment for next month. Same thing. They keep me waiting at least an hour in a room full of sniffling, coughing "old" people. Again, no problems and I have plenty of meds. Plus I ordered a 3 month supply of all my supplements, plus some elderberry capsules.

I think somewhere on HT we should start a thread for those of us who decide to isolate ourselves. I don't need much in the way of socializing, just going to the grocery store or the hardware store is enough for me. But being cut off from everyone for 1, 2, or even 3 months is going to drive me crazy. Having a thread here might be of help, especially to those of us who are single.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

dont you read or have a hobby MR? you have a garden so that will take up lots of your time. i have no problem that way. i enjoy my own company. i can read for hours and get absolutely lost in books and the time just slips away. sometimes i have several going in different parts of the house. i'm on the Tudor dynasty now.my favorite ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm planning on redoing kitchen and bathroom countertops. I also have to repair some walls and I have 2 gallons of paint to repaint the bedroom and probably the laundry room. I was planning on selling my house this summer, and I don't know how much the coronavirus will effect that from happening, but I still need to get it ready to put on the market.

I cut the lawn with a self propelled push mower and it takes about 10-12 hours a week, so I do about 3 hours a day, 4 days a week. Plus I am trying to get an online business started, so I have more than enough to keep me busy. I'm just thinking that no human contact for a couple of months will be hard. There's the phone and online, but that's not a replacement for face to face. I guess I can talk to my neighbor over the fence once in a while.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

I wish I could say yes. I won't go out as often and I will avoid friendly gatherings for a bit. I don't work outside the home, but I do watch my DGD twice a week. DDIL is a hairdresser, DS works for a neighboring county and DH works at the airport. So even if I was to stay at home and isolate myself as much as possible, the reality is that it won't make much of a difference in the long run. We've filled the holes we had in our home food storage so if something catastrophic happens we'll be ok for quite some time. At this point I'm trying to stay positive and optimistic, nothing I can do about it either way. But... truth be told, I'm a worrier by nature so I'll probably just sit here and fret.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

StarSchoolFarm said:


> MoonRiver, Do you have a source for your “If we had adequate tests, there would be in excess of 1000 cases”


With the past lack of testing and the slow roll out of current tests (1 million more tests to be sent out Monday) I think it's pretty safe to say that we have many more cases (all the kids coming back from studying overseas, cruise ship passengers etc) than what we are currently recording--just because we don't know they are there yet. Plus all those people who get it and mistake it for a cold.. I don't think it's all that far off to think there may be more than 1,000 cases in the US.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

New case in Tu;lsa. Ok this AM, cannot be far away. We have a FEDEX distribution center here with hundreds of trucks and truckers coming in and out weekly and managers flying all over. The fellow in Tulsa probably started a chain reaction, so I am not optimistic about the likelihood of more cases. We are prepared to hole up and ride it out, but it sure messes up our travel plans. I'll be gardening alone. 


Being in the high-risk category sucks.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

FT Belvoir and DC each have a case. Someone that attended CPAC is positive.

Yep, there probably is a lot out there we don't know about. Yet.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

StarSchoolFarm said:


> MoonRiver, Do you have a source for your “If we had adequate tests, there would be in excess of 1000 cases” or are you just speaking out your other orifice?


The doubling rate is about 6 days, so it's clear there are many undocumented cases. There are also many reports of people not being able to get tested. Someone has modeled all this and puts current cases in US as well over 1000.

I try to be very careful about what I post about coronavirus. This was a series of tweets where an engineer did the math based on what we know from other countries, so it is not something that easy to quote. I did link to the article that references the tweets earlier.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Went to the grocery store yesterday to pick up desert for a luncheon. As I was running late, I thought I'd better make a call and let others know. Got to the parking lot - virtually empty. Went inside - few people shopping. Checked out and back to my car in a jiffy. No need to call.
Few cars on the road - at 10:00 on a Saturday morning.

How will this brouhaha effect my life? It'll sure make it quicker to shop and drive places.

Why was no one reacting this way over the many deaths by the flu??


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

We are retired and in good health, so I'm my concerns are more about my son & young DGD, and my other son and his wife who both work in medical establishments (hospital, Dr. office). So far, the effect has been to pull grocery budget money forward and stock up items for our kid's families. We are prepared to move them to our property to be better able to pool resources and support for each other, if a long quarantine occurs. It has not stopped us from going to church or me from volunteering in DGD's kindergarten class. 

The impact I fear most is not about getting sick, it's the loss of jobs, economic downturn, our kids being quarantined in the city instead of being able to come live with us, etc.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

yes it'll have a impact on my life style.but I'm thinking and hopping it'll be somewhere between a small impact to a medium impact.on account i don't get out and about a whole lot already.there's a small handful of ppl i'll take somewhere.that'll stop if i decide that's to chancy. i do the once a month primarily shopping trip.then there's the local dollar general 3 to 6 times a month.and one covenance store.6 to 9 times a month.im sure that i can redo each store where i can make fewer trips to each one.in which that HAS to be done before thing's get bad in my area.to me that'll be one person with the virus within a 10 mile radius.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm

34,000,000 - 49,000,000 flu illnesses
16,000,000 - 23,000,000 flu medical visits
350,000 - 62,000 flu hospitalizations
*20,000 - 52,000 flu deaths....
*
from October 2019 through February 29, 2020
Estimates from the CDC.

and we're panicking over Covid-19???

What's wrong with this picture? Where is our perspective?


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Wolf mom said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm
> 
> 34,000,000 - 49,000,000 flu illnesses
> 16,000,000 - 23,000,000 flu medical visits
> ...


Yes, simply because about 50% of our population is vaccinated against the flu, Covid-19 is looking to be 3 times as deadly as the flu and we have no immunity to it. Influenza already taxes our hospitals, so we'll be flooding our hospitals with covid patients on top of the flu patients. Seattle is already purchasing hotels for extra beds and the US is going to quickly out number the cases in Japan (we're currently less than 30 cases behind them). I can go on... but those are the just the reasons that come to mind spur of the moment. I 'm sure there are other who will provide you with better reasons, but if you look through the threads this has been hashed out at least a dozen times now. Covid is not 'just the flu' or 'just a cold' and if you can't understand that, with all of the data that is out there at this point, there isn't anything anyone can say to change your mind.


----------



## Chris in Mich (May 13, 2002)

StarSchoolFarm -- bad form


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

Wolf mom said:


> Where is our perspective?


my perspective is seeing to it that i take care of my own. and that includes making sure i don't get sick from the flu and corona virus's. .and to me.that means Preparing for both.that includes making sure I don't catch either if i can avoid it.and making sure i can self quarantine myself untill I'm well.if i can.especially seeing how the hospitals and other health place's could become over whelmed with patients that's just as sick.if not sicker.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

As of right now the only way it has affected us,is that we have been avoiding big groups. We only go to town when we have to. Our two oldest children are both in school so they could easily pick it up there, but so far no reported cases here in Linn county.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Wolf mom said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm
> 
> 34,000,000 - 49,000,000 flu illnesses
> 16,000,000 - 23,000,000 flu medical visits
> ...


I could give you several reasons, but they are all documented here in the coronavirus threads.

But let's try this. You can get vaccinated for the flu and you can get a pneumonia vaccine against bacterial pneumonia. There is no vaccine for coronavirus and there is no vaccine for viral pneumonia. If you are over 60 with a co-morbidity and you get the coronavirus, you are in the group most likely to have a critical case.

And because younger people usually have either no symptoms or mild symptoms, many will pass on the virus not even realizing they have it. Your kids or grandkids if you have them, could walk in and infect you without even knowing they are a carrier.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Being that this has the potential to kill millions we cannot let our guard down.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Being semi or self sufficient can eliminate a lot of hand wringing and furrowed brows.
You don't have to be a spider hole dwelling nutter to be prepared for the 911s.
If you have what you need to keep you and yours safe, then it is easier to put this into perspective and remain calm.
If you live your life day to day out of a microwave then you probably should be in a higher gear.
If you have health issues you should already know what you need to be doing.
For me, it would suck to live in the city or heavily populated areas.
Prepare for the unknowns so you are good on your own for a couple of months. But you probably already know that.
If whatever situation lasts longer than that, then you can refer to the cliche about the best laid plans...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

SRSLADE said:


> Being that this has the potential to kill millions we cannot let our guard down.


What can you suggest that won't put you in a time out?
What is it you are actively doing to quelle your fears?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

We are taking an extended time away from other people.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

gleepish said:


> Yes, simply because about 50% of our population is vaccinated against the flu, Covid-19 is looking to be 3 times as deadly as the flu and we have no immunity to it. Influenza already taxes our hospitals, so we'll be flooding our hospitals with covid patients on top of the flu patients. Seattle is already purchasing hotels for extra beds and the US is going to quickly out number the cases in Japan (we're currently less than 30 cases behind them). I can go on... but those are the just the reasons that come to mind spur of the moment. I 'm sure there are other who will provide you with better reasons, but if you look through the threads this has been hashed out at least a dozen times now. Covid is not 'just the flu' or 'just a cold' and if you can't understand that, with all of the data that is out there at this point, there isn't anything anyone can say to change your mind.



https://theaspenbeat.com/2020/03/07/what-if-they-had-a-pandemic-and-nobody-came/


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

The flu does not kill a half million a year.
Seems to be just a right wing rant.
Speculation and misinformation.
In my personal opinion.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Wolf mom said:


> https://theaspenbeat.com/2020/03/07/what-if-they-had-a-pandemic-and-nobody-came/


As I've said (several times) on this board, time will tell. I hope that you are correct, I fear that you are not.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My mom is finishing chemotherapy for ovarian cancer. She is doing quite well but I don’t imagine it will be particularly safe for her to fly out here to Washington for my daughters law school graduation. Being elderly AND immunosuppressed.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

New thing that happened here (SW Ohio). A friend shared that her Mother, Sister and Cousin have been in Arizona for the last two weeks and today are flying home to Indianapolis and driving the rest of the way. Her mother lives in a retirement community (not nursing home). Her Mom got a call from the director who told her because she is returning via Indianapolis, she should plan to be in self-quarantine for 14 days before she can mingle at the community. First I've heard about any quarantines in SW Ohio - suspect it's a private decision. Interesting.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

Terri ask "how will this effect your lifestyle", my answer is, not at all. I will continue to go in town once a week to the grocery, feed store and library as I have done for many years. So basically other than being inundated with news about the virus it business as usual in my little part of the world.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

It won't affect my lifestyle any more than the yearly flu or the various bugs and other pandemics of the past 30-40 years have. If i get sick , as always I will stay home and get over it or curl my toes at home and currently my GF will get my dogs as my mother gets to have me cooked and planted three doors down from my father in our family plot since I checked everything off my bucket list about 12 years ago and only worry about what to do today if I wake up and consider what to do tomorrow as I brush my teeth to go to bed and maybe make a to do list if I wake up after a good nights sleep.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> Being that this has the potential to kill millions we cannot let our guard down.


Lots of things have the same potential.



SRSLADE said:


> Speculation and misinformation.


Since when does that bother you?



SRSLADE said:


> The flu does not kill a half million a year.


You're correct.
It's probably more than that.
https://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=208914


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The latest is that the *virus has been re-branded* to something ominously called “COVID-19.”


That's incorrect.
"COVID-19" is the name of the *disease* caused by the coronavirus strain "SARS-CoV-2"


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Retired and live alone with the dog. I go to town maybe twice a week. Church on Sunday. Store trips to town are during early afternoon when the store is fairly empty. Little contact with others other than by phone or computer. Not much likelihood anything will change for me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I was at WM in Claremore Okla, and a guy at the pharmacy told me that they couldn't get face masks or baby wipes and a couple other things


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Impacting. Yes. Topic for staff this morning. I just got back from vacation so they waited for me to initiate it. 
Time of year my job starts ramping up. Meetings that I’m now hoping go to zoom instead of face to face, Fire season preparations and hiring. Working in the community etc. have cases in Oregon. One in my county so far. What is concerning is I know multiple people who went on cruises the last month or so.
I’m carrying sanitizer and trying to keep from touching my face. Washing my hands religiously. As Winnie the Pooh would say “Oh Bother”.
But I have toilet paper. Lol


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> I was at WM in Claremore Okla, and a guy at the pharmacy told me that they couldn't get face masks or baby wipes and a couple other things


Locally been reporting on people stealing face masks and sanitizer from hospitals.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

An older woman refilled her hand sanitizer from the dispenser in the restroom in Tractor Supply.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

People are ballsy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

She was frightened.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I am out and about a fair amount. I have a mason jar in my car with 91% alcohol, aloe gel and tea tree oil. I use their wipes going into the store if they have them. I have some sanitizer in my purse if they don't and when I get in the car I can clean up again if I feel the need.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Police officer while reading your driver's license-
"Mrs. MZGarden, I detect the odor of alcohol coming from inside your vehicle. Would you mind telling me what is inside that mason jar as you exit your vehicle. Place your index finger on your nose please."


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I was at WM in Claremore Okla, and a guy at the pharmacy told me that they couldn't get face masks or baby wipes and a couple other things


Face mask and baby wipes. You just described what I wanted as hazmat gear the first time i had to change a diaper with a deuce load in it. 45 year later i still sometimes wonder how a 20 pound load of manure can come out of a 15 pound diaper dragging infant


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Just something else to stirr the masses. The news media has blew it out of proportion.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Today I found two minor ways this Covidmania is affecting my lifestyle in a small way.

My neighbor and I rode together to do our quarterly store run for coffee, sugar . flour. dog food , ticker tape and such and we had to go to two stores to get our 3 month stock and even hitting two stores, instead of my normal 5 cases of Ramens I usually buy for most of my bread factor for a quarter and add to my bouillon /salt for cooking seasonings , I could only get 3 cases and the other 48 packs I had to buy loose bagged at the two stores.

On a funny note , as we bought our 3 months of store bought larder stock, my neigh mentioned that he had heard GF "gave me a case of coronas" and I told him she didn't give me a case, only two 50 count boxes for me to put in my humidor because having to replace two air conditioners , she knew my favorite corona size Dominican Republic cousin of still embargo banned Cuban cigars was always the first luxury I suspended because they run $58 a box from the cigar company I deal with.

Although talking about a style of cigar, folks around us gave us extra room LOL.

Other than that little inconvenience, my lifestyle is still normal and the eaves droppers on our cigar conversation tickled my funny bone a bit


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

just talked to DD. said she got a message from a health worker in Arkansas saying to stock up on groceries, due to what she was seeing. Told DD she should always have 2 weeks of food. Of course with the 16 yo hollow legged kid in the house, I don't know what 2 weeks worth would look like.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Allen W said:


> Just something else to stirr the masses. The news media has blew it out of proportion.


Of course they have, but the means are completely in proportion to their ends.

I'll shall be spending a couple of days with a large group of Amish this week on business. 
Probably little hand washing or mask wearing, or clean bathrooms. I hope to have a blast.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Watch the whole picture not just the rhetoric on the news. Looks like they are trying to crash the economy, possibly the world economy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Which “they” do you suspect?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Which “they” do you suspect?


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

whiterock said:


> just talked to DD. said she got a message from a health worker in Arkansas saying to stock up on groceries, due to what she was seeing. Told DD she should always have 2 weeks of food. Of course with the 16 yo hollow legged kid in the house, I don't know what 2 weeks worth would look like.


That'd probably be 4 to 6 months of food for you and/or me.and im a hearty eater at times.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Which “they” do you suspect?


I think it's way up the food chain, maybe from more then one front. Remember never let an opportunity go to waste.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

whiterock said:


> just talked to DD. said she got a message from a health worker in Arkansas saying to stock up on groceries, due to what she was seeing. Told DD she should always have 2 weeks of food. Of course with the 16 yo hollow legged kid in the house, I don't know what 2 weeks worth would look like.


I would think a two week supply for a 16 year old would look like this but maybe with a pizza logo on it 









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refrigerator_truck


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Sorry. Once the rolls are unwrapped, they lose their value.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> People are ballsy.


----------



## 355946 (Mar 23, 2013)

My “lifestyle” is already effected. My aunt’s nursing home asked to not have visitors other than primary caregiver (her daughter). Bf and I decided against trip cross-country to visit his daughter. Friends due to spend week in mid-May cancelled their flight due to age and health. Synagogue cancelled services. All over 250 people gatherings banned in neighboring counties but trend is to cancel all events. We had concert and baseball tickets - now it will be dining and movies in our homes and some local travel I guess. Still fun! Totally prepped both of us. I hope for the best but believe in social distancing and hand washing as well as healthiest possible lifestyle.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

The new impacts, now that a state of emergency has been declared in our state and in the near by large city - looks like we'll be staying home from church both during the week and on Sundays. No more square dancing for a while, DGD 's (6 yo) school is hovering on closing, so as long as DS can work, we'll have our girl with us during the day and likely some overnights (means I gotta re-prep with pediatric related stuff and for a kid that is lactose intolerant and has other digestive issues, limiting her diet). Was at the Senior Community Center yesterday for our needlework guild meeting - but that's probably the last one for a while. All that and ZERO confirmed cases anywhere near us. 
Yes, it's overblown however, regardless of whether you think it's ridiculous, over-reaction or whatever, when they start shutting stuff down, you gotta play the game or get left behind. You don't have to agree, you just have to adapt.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Sheesh, there is always something or other around corner that can kill you, if not today, then tomorrow, or next day. Thats called life. You either get sick or you dont, you either live or you die. Simple as that. I remember when I lived in Michigan, walked into some local store and there was somber mood. Seems their boss died around lunch time..... from choking on a ham sandwich. Again Grim Reaper is waiting around every corner and sometimes rushing towards you. When its your time, its your time. Ham sandwich, car crash, cancer, WWIII, second coming of Bubonic Plague, you name it.

Only way any of this bothers me is if others get weirded out over it and close down grocery stores and put up road blocks every ten feet to measure my temperature. Somebody else is perfectly welcome to my share of hand sanitizer and face masks....


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

The panic, caused by media and governments, is far more dangerous to us that this virus.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

It's all one big conspiracy. After another. Isn't it?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

SRSLADE said:


> It's all one big conspiracy. After another. Isn't it?


Well, don't you think that the media coverage and government action brought on by this virus, is vastly overblown when compared to say "Swine flu" that infected over 60 million and killed over 12,000 in the US? Flu viruses come an go, and so do Corona viruses.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

NO


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think that the response to the virus is a blessing. Folks, well, folks with a brain, will learn why prepping is important.

Preppers are happy. 

It's a teachable moment.


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

The flu in itself is a pandemic that comes around the world every year and kills tens of thousands. 

Wuhan Flu is just the newest one. Media has to make money and more eyeballs means more money. 

Throw in the fact that it is an election year, you will have different groups portraying this in different ways. It is human nature to do so.

There has been a very little impact upon our lifestyle as of yet.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

This virus is not like the flu. Flu is an inconvenience. the Corona virus is a game changer. It is changing/will change:
the way we work.
the way we educate.
the way we entertain.
the way we buy (internet vs brick and mortar stores).
the way we interact with people.
and more...


SBJ


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Several of those are not bad things.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm more concerned about where it came from, where it really came from. 

Most of the recommendations are basic common sense if your trying to prevent getting the flu or something anyway.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i dont know yet until we start getting some clusters around here.if we do. we dont have anything yet. very close though. we have had people on the radio advising us they have everything under control and not to panic.

i'll believe it when i see it. especially at the hospitals. i suppose they have everything they need there but there aren't enough nurses. i was at emergency this summer and left after 7 hours in the waiting room.

it's the nurses the burden is gonna be on. i hope i can keep away from it. if i got to go in that hospital i wont come out alive. that's the place to go to get pneumonia. that's what my husband told me and sure enough he was right. i'll fight to stay out of it as long as i can. 

i'm trying to get my son underway to agree to take a few months off. i've tried it before but it didn't work.he is just not well.and he smokes like a chimney.

as i've mentioned several times he doesn't want to live off me but my god when you consider what the alternative might be you'd think he would listen to my point and when he gets a cold he gets it bad. i might as well prepare myself to be left all alone. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I think I have everything I need. Picked up a new blade for lawn mower and some nitrile gloves (I wear when working in garden), a couple of paint brushes, and more food. Darn, as I type this I realized I forgot to get pinesol.

One more trip for Pinesol and then I'm holing up. The Pine-sol is to add to wash to kill viruses if I think it becomes necessary. Checked Amazon and couldn't find original Pine-sol so ordered ****-an-Span.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I made the grocery run for an extra bag pf dog food and coffee. Got the LAST big can of coffee. Next to last bag of dog food.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

forget the pinesol. that might be the trip that gets you. i was thinking about that this morning when i made a trip for chicken. i'm definitely locking down now. my son just left with his stuff. he's the only one getting in. i gave him his thermometer and told him to take his temp before he tried to get back. i was just kidding! ~Georgia


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think that the response to the virus is a blessing. Folks, well, folks with a brain, will learn why prepping is important.
> 
> Preppers are happy.
> 
> It's a teachable moment.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Aldi's was moderately busy this morning. People were friendly and considerate but a bit tense.

Only 5 people in my area have it and so I do not worry about shopping today, but, I think that this will be my last grocery run until this illness has died down. I got milk for my freezer, the kind of produce that you peel, 3 cans of cocoa powder, etc.

When I go to town next I will observe what people are calling a "social distance", and, I will not need to shop for groceries at all


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Stores around here are running normal still.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Hubby picked up our last bit of 'we forgot to get' items this morning via Walmart Pick up. They substituted Kleenex for Puffs (ok) and I had picked up a pack of baby wipes in case the kids run out unexpectedly and the switched out some organic brand for the Pampers I had ordered. (Only ordered one package of each, not going crazy or anything) Hubby said the girl who brought the groceries out said at this point they are 'just trying to give people something' when it comes to substitutions.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

I am not doing anything different than I was ever doing, I have plenty of supplies to stay self quaranteened for up to a year and just go about my daily life like I have always done, I would be more worried about going to Chicago and certain cities where 30 to 50 people get murdered on a weekend over 10 dollars or a pair of nike shoes or a cell phone than the corona virus personally. so for me I just live like i always have and carry on as usual , we lose on average 400 people a month to the common flu and that's people of all ages in the USA,
So far it looks like The corona virus is most dangerous for people over 70 and risks drops significantly for people under 50 , I would be mostly concerned if I was 70 or older and I would stay home as much as possible if I was that age range or older ,while the virus is a concern most people will get over it according to the CDC ,we are already seeing people who were positive for the virus who were quarantined getting better and going back home and back to work, so I think while it is still growing and taking hold in the USA we we see peak in another couple months and fade , then probably come back next year like most viruses.


----------



## acabin42 (May 11, 2002)

My son called me and asked me to skip church tomorrow. Because there are several confirmed cases in our county. So I will be staying home tomorrow. 
It is the smart thing to do....I have COPED and low immune system


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

some churches are closed around here already and they haven't announced the first one yet.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

We have no cases in our county, but two just one county away, my church is now closed for the next two Sundays. They started a YouTube channel so Pastor can record his sermon and folks can watch it at home.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I told the wife this morning we should buy the few things we need locally for now and not travel out of town for awhile. We'll need a few things along to stretch the last supply run out. I'm still not overly concerned about covid 19 but no since in taking any unneeded chances.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

homebody anyway, spend most of my time caring for my folks. Date? What's that? Can't remember last one I was on..
Little will change with the exception of my level of concern...elderly don't handle this virus well...worried equally about my kids....hope the prepping lessons stuck..
God's speed to all....


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Terri said:


> Right now it is mostly in the cities to the west, but, illnesses spread and I expect it to reach the rest of the USA in a couple-three months. How do you expect it to impact your lives? Will you still be going out and having fun? Still be dating?
> 
> I tell you, as a person with a deliberately suppressed immune system, I do believe that I will mostly be staying HOME! But then I am in a high-risk catagory: younger people often have light cases and do not get terribly ill.


I won't be doing much dating.... My Yvonne would prolly frown on that!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

what is this dating


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My husband came home at noon today. He is off with pay until perhaps April third while he "tries to work from home". Though without access to the big computers at work he is not certain that he can


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Went to town this morning for a few groceries. There at opening tima, thinking I'd get ahead of the crowd. By the time the doors were open at least 25 people were waiting---I stood back til they were all inside and scattered out. I got my goods and got out of there. One confirmed case in our little town, which means there will be many more since the one has been here for a while. I've made my last trip to town for a bit.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well, today my husband was issued with a computer that he can do the work on. He has spent the last few hours in the spare bedroom working away!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Just ordered some more seeds. I've decided I may need a summer planting so I will still have fresh vegetables this fall.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

It's getting real....

https://streamable.com/ezfos


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, he got the donut!!!!


----------



## woodenfires (Dec 2, 2003)

OMG ..... that was too funny


TraderBob said:


> It's getting real....
> 
> https://streamable.com/ezfos


I spat my coffee everywhere, that's the funniest thing I have seen in ages .... thanks for sharing.....jim


----------



## woodenfires (Dec 2, 2003)

I am lucky in the sense that I have tons of seeds to plant, snow here but I can start them and putting up a greenhouse soon. I run a garden center and at the end of the year the 2 awesome companies I deal with give me all the unsold seeds, literally have many hundred packs of perfectly good seeds of almost everything, flower, herb and veggie. I would be very willing to share if anyone is in need, probably weird logistics to make that happen right now, border thing and all and seeds are sometimes an issue at borders. 
Garden center may not even open, hard to say, day at a time.
Everything is on its head here, eerie feeling all over, wind is strong today and on this hill accentuates it all. Grocery stores are in bad shape, can't get enough of most things, deliveries are slow, thankful I retired from trucking 2 years ago, still got a call from the company yesterday, desperate for drivers, no one wants to go, gave up my license or saying no would not have been so easy........ you all take care of each other .........jim


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Local stores are letting older people and handicapped people in the first hour. Business has slowed down at the gas station I work at some,It's hard to say this time of year is slow any way.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

She: "I wouldn't date you if you were the last man on earth."

He: "I'm working on it, I'm working on it...."

 Sorry, beer for lunch....

geo


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Oversize loads are still moving. State offices are still issuing permits with some working from home.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

I had a second small heart attack the end of January with a little heart surgery thrown in...add that to my age...(Truman was POTUS the year I was born..LOL)...and John , my relatives and I have put in place a workable plan...I have a nice porch to sit and watch the world crawl by...blue birds, purple finches, Carolina wrens all building nests...saw a Great Horned Owl , a chicken hawk, two red tails and a kestrel yesterday....we have a freezer full of food, and I've got one shelf in my pantry full of canned as well as dehydrated veggies...My SIL is the craft wonder woman..she used a recipe from the CDC and made all of us numerous small bottles of hand sanitizer...part of the plan is that nobody except John comes in the house...and when he does come home from work, he puts his street clothes right into the washer..keeps his boots in the barn...and I follow up with disinfecting the door handles and the lid of the washing machine...When it ever stops raining here in East Central Missouri, the family will get together in the yard...on lawn chairs spaced 6 feet apart, bring your own iced tea... Our raised beds are too wet to plant anything yet...but soon will be OK...Spring planting is always somewhat delayed here. My oldest son and his GF have begun voluntering their time and efforts into helping elderly folks get their groceries/meds/etc. ...It's heart-warming to see the kindness of so many people around our town...Church is closed..but TV has services to watch/listen to/pray with....so I'd say we are blessed and content.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

well, he is isolating


Terri said:


> Well, today my husband was issued with a computer that he can do the work on. He has spent the last few hours in the spare bedroom working away!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

TraderBob said:


> It's getting real....
> 
> https://streamable.com/ezfos


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

It's hard to figure out how to play this. What are the odds?

Still no reported cases in the city or surrounding area, although NC counties just to the south do have cases. While I have plenty of food, I am almost out of almond milk and fresh vegetables. Now is probably the safest time to restock, but on the other hand there are usually people with the virus a week or 2 before anyone tests positive. Plus I went last Thursday morning and the store was completely out of all kinds of milk and most fresh vegetables. I might go right at 7 am when they open and get out as fast as possible.

I also have a weird health thing going on that I think is caused by the antibiotic I just started taking for a tick bite. At least that's what I think is causing it. My BP suddenly shot through the roof and I think it is a side effect of the doxy. Going to skip my night dose and see if BP is back to normal tomorrow. I really hope it doesn't require a trip to ER.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

We had something go around our community during the winter, real bad about Christmas/New Years through early January. They never did identify what it was, nobody, I've talked to tested positive for the flu. It makes one wonder what it was with all this going on now.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Allen W said:


> We had something go around our community during the winter, real bad about Christmas/New Years through early January. They never did identify what it was, nobody, I've talked to tested positive for the flu. It makes one wonder what it was with all this going on now.


Only those with stocks to unload knew at that time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think my neighbors had it prior to the hoopla, too.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

You can now buy TP by the roll, while supplies last


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

sweetbabyjane said:


> This virus is not like the flu. Flu is an inconvenience. the Corona virus is a game changer. It is changing/will change:
> the way we work.
> the way we educate.
> the way we entertain.
> ...


How so? I mean really, how will this change anything. We'll go through a few months of inconvenience and then people will do what people do. Back to work, back to eating out, back to school, have friends over. Just watch when all of these closures are lifted. It will be back to the same as before.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ummm. Maybe. Maybe not.

I moved out a of a suburb in 1979 because of a book and the “gas crisis.”

Carla Emery’s book and a couple of other things along the way changed the course of my life. Thank goodness.

It only took 41 more years for me to become the old wise woman in the neighborhood. 

There is absolutely no predicting who will learn from this and how they will demonstrate the lessons.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i know one thing that will change or i hope it does they will have everything they need on hand and plenty to spare. ventilators and all that stuff for the next one


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i don't expect people will change. the selfish ones now will still be just as selfish. imagine women fighting over tp. i wouldn't have believed it from canadians but i guess there are people like that everywhere. lot of people going out of their way to help others though. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

hiddensprings said:


> How so? I mean really, how will this change anything. We'll go through a few months of inconvenience and then people will do what people do. Back to work, back to eating out, back to school, have friends over. Just watch when all of these closures are lifted. It will be back to the same as before.


Some things will change forever, just like they did after 911.


----------

